# new application for negative vetassessment ?



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

I had applied for vetassess through an agent and I got negative unfortunately. My agent says that chances for a positive on a re-assessment is very less with my current profile. 

my question is,

A: Is it possible to submit a new application for the same nominated occupation. with new and revised reference letter ?

B: The agent refused to share my file number since I am planning to process my new application through a different agent. so my vetassess login id will be completely a new one. will that be a problem for me ? what should i do now.. please help me.....


----------



## rohitimmi (Jun 1, 2016)

If passport no is same, so doing another id will be a bad idea


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for vetassess through an agent and I got negative unfortunately. My agent says that chances for a positive on a re-assessment is very less with my current profile.
> 
> ...



Why was it refused in the first place? 

You can submit a new application with new documents; however, share the details about your rejection first and someone may advise how to proceed ahead.

You will have the Reference number of your application? Call VETASSESS quoting the reference number and ask them to reset your login details.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Why was it refused in the first place?
> 
> You can submit a new application with new documents; however, share the details about your rejection first and someone may advise how to proceed ahead.
> 
> You will have the Reference number of your application? Call VETASSESS quoting the reference number and ask them to reset your login details.



I am a graphic designer cum 3d visualizer. I applied for graphic designer occupation. I got positive for my education but they gave me a negative for my employment saying that I am only a 3d visualizer. even though, they knew that i work as a graphic designing cum 3d visualizer (both) in my current organization. I don't understand why they did that. So i decided to request for a review.

I Contacted Vetassess for a re-assessment, through E-mail . At first they refused to give me any information regarding my case since the contact details on my application was my agents contact details and not mine, However they instructed me on how to reset my login and update the contact information by signing SRG06 application. (after going through all that ) Now I have the login ID and updated my contact info.

I sent another mail to Vetassess, to discuss the outcome, yet they refused saying that they can't give me a pre-assessment advice. Instead they just guided me on how to apply for a re assessment, I don't find that very useful since the procedure for a re assessment is already present in their website and I have read it like thousand times already. The assessment officer just pasted the same info from their web page. 

any suggestion. what should i do differently this time ? should i Email Vetassess again ? or just edit my resume and reference letter by stating only graphic design and completely avoid mentioning about 3d visualization ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> I am a graphic designer cum 3d visualizer. I applied for graphic designer occupation. I got positive for my education but they gave me a negative for my employment saying that I am only a 3d visualizer. even though, they knew that i work as a graphic designing cum 3d visualizer (both) in my current organization. I don't understand why they did that. So i decided to request for a review.
> 
> I Contacted Vetassess for a re-assessment, through E-mail . At first they refused to give me any information regarding my case since the contact details on my application was my agents contact details and not mine, However they instructed me on how to reset my login and update the contact information by signing SRG06 application. (after going through all that ) Now I have the login ID and updated my contact info.
> 
> ...


There are several reasons why they didn't consider your employment. Maybe the tasks you provided in the application and on your resume didn't match that of a graphic designer; or the statement of service from your employer didn't highlight the same; or your role as a graphic designer wasn't justified when VETASSESS contacted your employer for any kind of verification. 

You can ask VETASSESS to provide the contact details of the Case Office who handled your application. Then discuss your outcome in detail with him. They should provide his email address to you; or must forward your call to him. No point in discussing anything about reassessment at this point. Just ask him WHY was your employment not considered. 

Since VETASSESS states that there are a couple of occupations similar to yours (232411), like 232412 232414, etc; it is your responsibility to identify an occupation which most closely matches your occupation. Having said so, you can discuss this in detail with your case officer. What specific tasks was he looking for in 232411, which you couldn't fulfill.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> There are several reasons why they didn't consider your employment. Maybe the tasks you provided in the application and on your resume didn't match that of a graphic designer; or the statement of service from your employer didn't highlight the same; or your role as a graphic designer wasn't justified when VETASSESS contacted your employer for any kind of verification.
> 
> You can ask VETASSESS to provide the contact details of the Case Office who handled your application. Then discuss your outcome in detail with him. They should provide his email address to you; or must forward your call to him. No point in discussing anything about reassessment at this point. Just ask him WHY was your employment not considered.
> 
> Since VETASSESS states that there are a couple of occupations similar to yours (232411), like 232412 232414, etc; it is your responsibility to identify an occupation which most closely matches your occupation. Having said so, you can discuss this in detail with your case officer. What specific tasks was he looking for in 232411, which you couldn't fulfill.


I got the contact details of my assessment office. I have sent another Email explaining my current job responsibilities and tasks that i carry out in my organization. I requested him to help me identify the missing piece of the puzzle. Hopefully he shall reply back with some kind of good information that will help me decide if I should apply for a re-assessment or not.

Are you aware of any candidate who faced similar situation as mine and got positive after being issued a negative ? 

Thank you for your advice and support.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> I got the contact details of my assessment office. I have sent another Email explaining my current job responsibilities and tasks that i carry out in my organization. I requested him to help me identify the missing piece of the puzzle. Hopefully he shall reply back with some kind of good information that will help me decide if I should apply for a re-assessment or not.
> 
> Are you aware of any candidate who faced similar situation as mine and got positive after being issued a negative ?
> 
> Thank you for your advice and support.


Well, I am one such candidate. 

Initially applied for University Tutor (242112) and got a negative outcome. I contacted them and discussed about my case with them for about 2 weeks. They said I didn't fulfill 1 critical task. So, I planned to apply for University Lecturer (242111) which I cross-checked with VETASSESS and DIBP as the closest occupation to my qualification and experience.

However, just a couple of days before I was planning to submit a reassessment, DIBP removed 242111 from the occupation list. Saved by the bell I guess.

Finally changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112) and got a positive outcome within 2 weeks.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Well, I am one such candidate.
> 
> Initially applied for University Tutor (242112) and got a negative outcome. I contacted them and discussed about my case with them for about 2 weeks. They said I didn't fulfill 1 critical task. So, I planned to apply for University Lecturer (242111) which I cross-checked with VETASSESS and DIBP as the closest occupation to my qualification and experience.
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting.. according to your information I assume that I can change my nominated occupation if necessary. 

Tell me something. On my experience letter, it is mentioned graphic designer cum 2d & 3d Visualizer as the job title. My question is if I request my employer to change the job title by just keeping graphic designer only, since 3d visualization is a negligible part of my job. Will that be fine or would it not create some kind of suspicion to vetassess during the reassessment process. 

In your case, Did you submit a new application or just opted for a change of occupation. What kind of evidence did you produce to Vetassess in order to prove your employment ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> That sounds interesting.. according to your information I assume that I can change my nominated occupation if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would advise against changing the job title now; it should be the same as mentione on all documents like offer letter/contract letter etc. Instead ask him to elaborate tasks related to the occupation you plan to nominate for the reassessment. 


I applied for a reassessment for changing the occupation. Had uploaded employer's statements, offer letters, payslips, payment summaries, bank statements (for employments where payslips were not available), full CV. 

During reassessment I uploaded an updated my CV adding new tasks more relevant to the new occupation. And got a new employer's statement mentioning these added tasks. Rest documents were the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> That sounds interesting.. according to your information I assume that I can change my nominated occupation if necessary.
> 
> Tell me something. On my experience letter, it is mentioned graphic designer cum 2d & 3d Visualizer as the job title. My question is if I request my employer to change the job title by just keeping graphic designer only, since 3d visualization is a negligible part of my job. Will that be fine or would it not create some kind of suspicion to vetassess during the reassessment process.
> 
> In your case, Did you submit a new application or just opted for a change of occupation. What kind of evidence did you produce to Vetassess in order to prove your employment ?


Hi

Any change to title and duties will meet with suspicion - new reference needs to elaborate on the previous reference - maybe quantify the number of hours performing pure Graphic design tasks versus 3D visualisation tasks -if you can show at least 20 hours per week spend on the GD tasks/duties, then they could approve.

Regards


Tony


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I would advise against changing the job title now; it should be the same as mentione on all documents like offer letter/contract letter etc. Instead ask him to elaborate tasks related to the occupation you plan to nominate for the reassessment.
> 
> 
> I applied for a reassessment for changing the occupation. Had uploaded employer's statements, offer letters, payslips, payment summaries, bank statements (for employments where payslips were not available), full CV.
> ...


If I understand correctly, I cannot change my job title now, However i can ask my manager to make a new reference letter elaborating my tasks focusing more on GD than 3D & update my CV according to the new reference letter.

Necessary documents required for reassessment will be:

A. New updated and elaborate version of the old reference letter with additional tasks related to GD.
B. Updated CV as per the new reference letter.
C. Rest all Documents remains the same as before. (eg: bank statement, etc )

Question : Is it okay to add some of my project details on the new reference letter or just keeping it on the CV is fine or should I add it on both, what do you think is better ?


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Any change to title and duties will meet with suspicion - new reference needs to elaborate on the previous reference - maybe quantify the number of hours performing pure Graphic design tasks versus 3D visualisation tasks -if you can show at least 20 hours per week spend on the GD tasks/duties, then they could approve.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thank you for your invaluable piece of information.

I work 45 hours per week. Out of that more than 80% of the time I perform tasks related to GD. So it's like 36+ hours of GD rest is 3D. I guess I still have a chance. Only trouble is to prove that somehow to the assessment officer. I hope they get convinced.

Will there be a verification by Phone for reassessment ? so that my manager can explain it to the assessment officer because last time the verification happened through an Email. I suspect even that is one of the reasons why I got a negative.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> If I understand correctly, I cannot change my job title now, However i can ask my manager to make a new reference letter elaborating my tasks focusing more on GD than 3D & update my CV according to the new reference letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes get your manager to give you an updated letter mentioning the tasks for the new occupation. Yes you can fet the project details on the letter as well as mention em in the CV. 

And as Tony suggested split your weekly work hours as pers your tasks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cant say anything about it. They may or may not verify. Its entirely at their discretion. If you suspect your manager's response as the reason for the negative assessment. Maybey get the letter from someone else? Maybe from HR or another senior position?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Cant say anything about it. They may or may not verify. Its entirely at their discretion. If you suspect your manager's response as the reason for the negative assessment. Maybey get the letter from someone else? Maybe from HR or another senior position?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive made up my mind. currently working on my new reference letter and updating my CV. Planning to submit a re-assessment application. I really hope i get positive this time. pray for me guys.

thank you for all your support. I'll soon post the result. may god help me.


----------



## Sd1982 (May 4, 2017)

I highly recommend reaching out and showing your new reference letter to a qualified immigration lawyer or agent. And do your research before choosing one. I was in a similar situation and I was advised to ditch my agent and find a lawyer who knew exactly what he was talking about and wouldn't tell me only what I wanted to hear. I'm not making any commission or fees by recommending someone, but if you're interested I would be happy to give his reference.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> Ive made up my mind. currently working on my new reference letter and updating my CV. Planning to submit a re-assessment application. I really hope i get positive this time. pray for me guys.
> 
> thank you for all your support. I'll soon post the result. may god help me.


All the best, and keep us posted.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

And yes, as suggested by Sd1982, getting professional help wont hurt at all.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Sd1982 said:


> I highly recommend reaching out and showing your new reference letter to a qualified immigration lawyer or agent. And do your research before choosing one. I was in a similar situation and I was advised to ditch my agent and find a lawyer who knew exactly what he was talking about and wouldn't tell me only what I wanted to hear. I'm not making any commission or fees by recommending someone, but if you're interested I would be happy to give his reference.


I think what you did is the right thing to do. Same here, my agent tried to screw up my situation real bad, I had to ditch him. I really appreciate your support. Now how can i contact this lawyer you're talking about. Is he/she a mara agent or what ? thank you in advance.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> I think what you did is the right thing to do. Same here, my agent tried to screw up my situation real bad, I had to ditch him. I really appreciate your support. Now how can i contact this lawyer you're talking about. Is he/she a mara agent or what ? thank you in advance.


You can also find one yourself. https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## Ozzaspirant (Aug 17, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I would advise against changing the job title now; it should be the same as mentione on all documents like offer letter/contract letter etc. Instead ask him to elaborate tasks related to the occupation you plan to nominate for the reassessment.
> 
> 
> I applied for a reassessment for changing the occupation. Had uploaded employer's statements, offer letters, payslips, payment summaries, bank statements (for employments where payslips were not available), full CV.
> ...


Is the payslip are very important for VETASSESS?

My first two employers were not giving the payslips. So I don't have any payslip for that. I have offer letter and experience letter only.

Also I working in my present company for more than 10 years. But I have my payslips for 6 years (e-payslip). Rest of my previous pay slips were manual printouts. I have none of those with me.

How to prove my salary pay?

Please help me.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ozzaspirant said:


> Is the payslip are very important for VETASSESS?
> 
> My first two employers were not giving the payslips. So I don't have any payslip for that. I have offer letter and experience letter only.
> 
> ...



Payslips are not mandatory. You can show evidence of payments by any third-party documents like bank statements, Tax records, superannuation/PF, etc.

Show the e-payslips for the years you have; 1 payslip per quarter, and third-party documents for the entire employment times should be fine.

DO make sure that the evidences match with the employments dates mentioned in your Employer's statements and offer letters/contract letters. That's it.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for vetassess through an agent and I got negative unfortunately. My agent says that chances for a positive on a re-assessment is very less with my current profile.
> 
> ...


Dear Azarudeen, 

I hope you doing good. Could you please help me by telling that is the acceptable to submit a new application after a negative outcome or did you submit new application or not yet and if yes then what is outcome.

Please advice me..
Thanks


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Kumar1 said:


> Dear Azarudeen,
> 
> I hope you doing good. Could you please help me by telling that is the acceptable to submit a new application after a negative outcome or did you submit new application or not yet and if yes then what is outcome.
> 
> ...


hi Kumar,

I believe you have read the previous posts. This is where I stand now.
I have logged a reassessment on 4th october, This is not a new application since I have applied for a reassessment with-in the given period of eligibility. However, If you happen to exceed the time limit for a reassessment. you will have to submit a new application and mention the old application number. Maybe some expert here on the forum can put some light on this. So far I haven't received an outcome yet. ( frustrating ) I know, I will have to wait this one out I Guess.


----------



## Rhomio (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Please i am new here, i am trying to get my skilled assessed and i am a bit confused and need your help. I have degree in Agricultural Economics and Extension and work as a Agric Officer, I am confused on what to apply for as (Agricultural Scientist or Agricultural Consultant). Agricultural Consultant is in line with my work buy i am think the word "AGRICULTURAL CONSULTANT" is too high as i have only 7 years relevant experience as a Agric Officer. Please help me on how to move this forward.

Thank you.


----------



## Kumar1 (Sep 20, 2017)

azarudeen said:


> hi Kumar,
> 
> I believe you have read the previous posts. This is where I stand now.
> I have logged a reassessment on 4th october, This is not a new application since I have applied for a reassessment with-in the given period of eligibility. However, If you happen to exceed the time limit for a reassessment. you will have to submit a new application and mention the old application number. Maybe some expert here on the forum can put some light on this. So far I haven't received an outcome yet. ( frustrating ) I know, I will have to wait this one out I Guess.


Thanks a lot Azarudeen for this quick reply and hoping a good news from you.

Referring to your old posts, my agent also advised me not to go for 'Review' and it is better to submit new application with more details. 
But, i am bit confused that should i submit a new application now (as i have negative outcome 3 weeks ago) or should i wait for sometimes. or to go for review (did you ask review/appeal?)
And, is it mandatory that duties should be same if we submit new application/review/appeal or can we make some changes.

Thanks


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Azaruddin,

I have read your post and I am a GD too but not into 3d. Have been through the same issues which you are facing.

Have you received a re-assessment result. It took around 2-3 months in my case. 

Salary slips as you mentioned are not available. During my re-assessment, I was asked to share all salary slips as they asked for clarification on few areas. Case officers are hard to convince at times thus they need evidence for everything. With a re-assessment they will go into every details, call every reference and need strong evidences. In fact they even asked for Form-16 for 10 years old experience. Somehow I managed to hold them but to make your case strong, slips and tax forms are definitely needed. On Form-16, my job title was mentioned so it helped to support my claim.

I too went through an agent. How much did the agent charge you in Oman?

Graphic Design is under CSOL list. You will need 75+ points to get going smoothly. 

Thanks!
P




azarudeen said:


> hi Kumar,
> 
> I believe you have read the previous posts. This is where I stand now.
> I have logged a reassessment on 4th october, This is not a new application since I have applied for a reassessment with-in the given period of eligibility. However, If you happen to exceed the time limit for a reassessment. you will have to submit a new application and mention the old application number. Maybe some expert here on the forum can put some light on this. So far I haven't received an outcome yet. ( frustrating ) I know, I will have to wait this one out I Guess.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Am Back guys. Let me get straight to the point .

I logged for a re-assessment on 4th october 2017. After a long wait of 131 days (4 months 8 days). I finally got my result as *positive*.

what I did new on the second attempt follows.

1. Rewrote my experience letter of almost 4 pages, focusing more on the GD part rather than 3D part. Although I mentioned about my 3D task a couple of times which was not necessary. Just did it because my designation here in this organization says *2D & 3D Visualizer & Graphic Designer.* (yeah i hold two position here.) So the percentage I talked about on the letter would be like 90/10 % of GD/3D. ( prepared a new letter obviously better than the old one )

2. Submitted my offer/joining letter ( note : I did not submit this during my first attempt )

3. A letter for 'why I am requesting for a re-assessment' ( Explained why and requested to take in my case) 

4. submitted my promotion letters because I joined as a junior graphic designer and slowly got promoted to senior level and took up more tasks ( again I did not submit this in my first attempt)

5. A new sick looking resume and portfolio with lot of samples (to feast the hungry eyes of Assessment officer) 

Lot of documentations right.. I was awake day and night preparing those.. Phew...

6. Finally, rest of the documents remained exactly the same ( education, bank statement, BLAH BLAH BLAH)

I was not contacted by vetassess asking for any extra documents at any point except to let me know that the assessment is completed and I can download the result.

But, The Officer did contact my manager for verification and my manager nailed it. He wrote a huge mail explaining each and every task with lot of project samples focusing on GD. He sent 3 emails with attachments of some of my GD projects.

So that's how the story ended.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

shedgepranay said:


> Hi Azaruddin,
> 
> I have read your post and I am a GD too but not into 3d. Have been through the same issues which you are facing.
> 
> ...


Hey shedgepranay,

I did not require any pay slip or tax Form-16, just had to prove that my company has the scope for GD and 3D projects. 

Although I do both task, I had to talk a lot about GD than 3D. Just did some rephrasing and rewritten experience letter, resume and portfolio. 

In my case, they just want to see the quantity of the right kind of work, which I had. 

I did not go through any agent this time. I did everything myself.


----------



## azarudeen (Aug 7, 2017)

Kumar1 said:


> Thanks a lot Azarudeen for this quick reply and hoping a good news from you.
> 
> Referring to your old posts, my agent also advised me not to go for 'Review' and it is better to submit new application with more details.
> But, i am bit confused that should i submit a new application now (as i have negative outcome 3 weeks ago) or should i wait for sometimes. or to go for review (did you ask review/appeal?)
> ...


Hi Kumar.

Sorry for delayed reply.

If you have stronger evidence to your claim compared to before, its good to go for a REVIEW (not appeal) rather than waiting. Analyse what you did in your first attempt in order to improve your profile and make it better. take your time and try to identify what went wrong in your first attempt so that you don't repeat the same mistake again.

check out my recent post and see if that helps you.


----------



## oginni (May 31, 2016)

Hello Mate,i am now in the situation u were once in,Pls can u kindly fwd to me samples to my email.so i can use yours as a guide for 

<[B]SNIP[/B]> - *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* 
about to apply for a reassessment too.pls forward all information amd samples that might be of help


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

*Revised Reference Letter*

Dear Azaruddin and other stalwarts of this forum,

I really appreciate if you folks could help me.

I applied for Management Consultant assessment the first time with a reference letter, but the assessment came out negative with reason that I am a permanent employee and consultants are from external org.

Then I found that Contract Admin occupation suited my experience to the T. So, I added the other roles related contract admin that i performed to my existing reference letter while kept the previous role description in the reference letter.

vetassess gave a negative assessment again stating that contract admin is not my primary role. Now I am wondering if I can actually change my reference letter again? My manager knows about this and since it is really true that i perform the contract administrator role there, although my post name is simply junior admin, he would be happy to sign it for me.

Now the question is it alright to change my reference letter the third time and remove management consultant related responsilbilities so that it focuses on Contract admin?

Please advise if anyone has modified their reference letter.

Thanks in advance!
Bimz


----------

